# Stagea Rear Brace



## petrolhe4d (May 9, 2008)

Hi,

If anyone is interested here's a picture of my new Cusco rear strut brace just installed into my Stagea.










Thanks to Matt from Newera for sorting it. I love it!

Graeme.


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Very smart. Good job, notice any diffrence with the handling?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

your welcome , looks ace


----------



## LozGT (Dec 8, 2005)

Is this an expensive item? I like the idea of adding some stiffness to the floppy chassis...


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Certainly made a difference to mine . I "adapted" a front 33GTR front strut brace which fitted with only a small amount of welding.


----------



## petrolhe4d (May 9, 2008)

Yes it certainly makes the handling better. I've got BC Racing coilovers on mine and the brace makes them work instead of them working the strut towers!

How much one would notice on a stock car is debatable. However, when I first got my Stagea the handling was truly horrible and I was VERY disappointed after owning an R33 GTR. Some of that was down to lowered RSR springs on standard shocks and some down to the Stagea being a 'ordinary' car. It's easy to forget just how specialised a GTR is to a standard car. Now I've got front and rear braces, BC Coilovers and Whiteline ARBs and the handling is every bit as good as my GTR on Teins. In fact it's probably a little bit better as the Teins were rock hard.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The encroachment on the boot space looks a little inconvenient.

However, no-one objects to a stiffer rear end. LOL.


----------



## petrolhe4d (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, there is a bit of encroachment, but then on the other hand it's another place to tie things to to stop them sliding about. So swings and roundabouts.

As opposed to a floppy or saggy rear end?? Phnaaar!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

A load brace, I like your thinking. I might look at a detachable one.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

from memory about £140 shipped


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Thats not unreasonable Matty.


----------



## LozGT (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes that's not out of the way. I'll be in touch Matty. I could do with an extra load brace....


----------

